# "voluntarily disabled access" is great for trolls, spammers, and art thieves <3



## Dragoncat (Apr 3, 2013)

I just spent way more time then needed to go report a user for selling stolen adopts.

As soon as someone was onto them, they had disabled access to their page, thus making it rather tedious to go report them for what they had done.

I couldn't shout on their page to warn people.. or show the original artist the user's page..

You have to "make up" the URL for their gallery (furaffinity.net/gallery/username" and try to report something. Worst of all, you cant see if the account was suspended so that you're not making a redundant TT.

I honestly wish there was a user specific TT so that all TT's made for that user are answered instead of just the first one. I've had TT's answered days later, when the account was already suspended or the user already removed the spam/stolen artwork.


----------



## Teal (Apr 3, 2013)

I agree. Them scammers get caught and just hide their page.

A friend had their art stolen, someone alerted them but before they could even ask the person to take it down it was already hidden.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 3, 2013)

..._Totally_ could not see this one coming... 

So what was the point of even adding such an option in the first place?


----------



## RTDragon (Apr 3, 2013)

I was wondering what that feature was for, and why was it added in the first place.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 3, 2013)

huh...whats with FA adding things and not telling folks about it?
but it does states FA admins can view the page so it those scammers cant really hide from them in the end.


----------



## Tigercougar (Apr 3, 2013)

Verin Asper said:


> huh...whats with FA adding things and not telling folks about it?



Scared of recent competition.


----------



## Erethzium (Apr 3, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> ..._Totally_ could not see this one coming...
> 
> So what was the point of even adding such an option in the first place?



Because that's what FA's coders do: Completely ignore users' requests for features like folders, comment editing or display name changing, and instead, add in useless bullshit like "hidden favorites", "voluntarily disabled access" and bigger thumbnails.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 3, 2013)

Verin Asper said:


> but it does states FA admins can view the page so it those scammers cant really hide from them in the end.


But they can prevent people from taking screenshots of their userpage and (hard-)delete submissions from their gallery....


----------

